# Certain websites inaccessible?



## fantastapotamus (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi,

bit of an odd one this. When i try to get on some websites (e.g. apple.com, hometrend.com, etc) its coming up with a connection refused error, and won't let me access it. Thishappens for a wide variety of different sites, and I haven't got a clue why. I've tried both Mozilla and IE, but still, same problem.

I'm guessing its something to do with the security settings, but I'm not entirely sure what to change on this, and I can't imagine why a site like apple, for example, would be block anyway....

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## huntert (Aug 17, 2005)

do you use a router to connect? what type of connection do you use pppoe or dhcp? Have you tried going to those websites in safemode with networking? i have seen where ie security settings kept people from going to certain sites but they were able to with firefox i doubt that browser settings in both browsers are to blame but i have seen where someone who had i router which was pppoe was able to disconnect his router set up a pppoe connection with xp and go to the sites his router would not allow with his pppoe connection so you may need to get help from your router manufactorer to change settings in your router


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When did this start happening? Do you have another system you can try to access the same sites? What version/patch level of Windows do you use? What ISP and make/model of modem do you have? Do you use a broadband router, if so make/model?


----------

